
Using DNSSEC to improve S/MIME security - okket
http://www.internetsociety.org/deploy360/blog/2017/09/using-dnssec-to-improve-smime-security/
======
stephenr
Well hotdog! Who knows how long it will take to gain support in MUA's but
having an rfc for it is a great start.

